# My new Teryx



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Here's a pic of the new hunting machine. Blue was instock and couldn't pass up the price otherwise I would have been camo. I can change the plastic it if I decide I really want the camo. I'm still breaking it in, have about 20 miles on it and 6 hours or so. Has a 3500# Warn winch and a 60" Moose Plow.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)




----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

That looks like a BLAST! Have fun with it!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

I hear good things about them. Should last you a long time...until they come out with a newer, bigger, fast model. :lol:


GH


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I'd say I don't need bigger or faster...well faster is open for debate anyway! (and I think I hit 30 once so far :lol


----------

